# Can't wait for my classic to arrive!



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

I *think* I got a good deal here, seller seems pretty genuine, and knowledgable - the naked portafilter and tamper suggests to me it's a cared for machine.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-Brushed-Chrome-Modified-Steam-Wand-/331796161631?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=IzzQyW65M2v9IXYOn2cAFOOmp40%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

What do you guys think?

Cheers

BT


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

I spotted this on the Bay yesterday. It looks like a good setup and someone whom knew what they were doing. The fact it has a naked PF and a Silvia wand is a massive bonus.

Looks like someone who fell victim to upgraditis I reckon


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Good deal, the naked and tamper adds about £50 to it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Judging by the feedback they have i wouldnt have any concerns

Nice car, well described, nice honest people

2005 VAUXHALL ASTRA ELITE CDTI 100 GREY 1 YEAR MOT

but dont be surprised if the steam wand leaks


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Judging by the feedback they have i wouldnt have any concerns
> 
> Nice car, well described, nice honest people
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm expecting the wand to leak, I assume there's a fix?

I've searched the forum, but I'm still getting used to tapatalk so not particularly efficient at getting answers yet!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just dont sweat it if it does leak,, live with it, the milk jug has to go somewhere so may as well put it under the steam tip.

Ive had my classic from new and have been too scared to use more than finger tight to close it off and would rather it dripped than risk over tightening it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup - let t drip, and if you don't use the steam much then the scale will soon seal it up nicely! My theory anyway...


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

May have already ordered the brass shower screen holder, IMS 200 shower screen, some stainless screws to hold it all together.....

Bloody addictive this coffee malarkey, not to mention expensive!

I have a raspberry pi and an arduino kicking about here, doing nothing, I can feel an absolute behemoth of a project coming on, PID mods, shot volume metering, OMG I'm in so much trouble with the missus lol


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Where did you order the bits from? How much?


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Missy, came to £32 Inc delivery from the espressoshop.co.uk if you search gaggia it should bring them up!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks @brokentechie it will have to wait a while as I've "overspent" ( considering selling body parts!)


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, I have too now, I'm quite lucky as I put a lump aside expecting a huge MOT Bill, turned out to only need back brakes doing on my car, so had a nice lump to invest in my coffee addiction!

Can't wait to get my machine, plenty of time to research good roasters and best beans etc to put through my Mazzer grinder!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Whereas I just bought a kilo of mocha Java from Rave, it's only £10 (how is that even possible at that price?!?) and will give me chance to get used to the grinder/machine combo with lots of the same bean at a cheap price. Beginning to wonder why I didn't get fudge blend though!


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

brokentechie said:


> May have already ordered the brass shower screen holder, IMS 200 shower screen, some stainless screws to hold it all together.....
> 
> Bloody addictive this coffee malarkey, not to mention expensive!
> 
> I have a raspberry pi and an arduino kicking about here, doing nothing, I can feel an absolute behemoth of a project coming on, PID mods, shot volume metering, OMG I'm in so much trouble with the missus lol


I've not long received my Gaggia and I've just purchased that exact same order + a double basket yesterday. Can't wait to try it all out.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just put it all together with a new seal:


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks good. Let us know what difference it makes, mind it just looks less grubby than the standard dispersion plate!


----------



## Ian. (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for creating this thread. Gave some much needed inspiration - and links!

I've just ordered the same screen and shower plate after seeing your pics.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Missy said:


> Looks good. Let us know what difference it makes, mind it just looks less grubby than the standard dispersion plate!


Not sure there's any difference in the coffee but the water distribution over the puck seems much more improved.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm wondering how much to fiddle with the classic and how much to wait on a better machine being affordable. I've already decided £90 on a PID is unrealistic for me, but £30 on these bits is borderline.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Missy said:


> I'm wondering how much to fiddle with the classic and how much to wait on a better machine being affordable. I've already decided £90 on a PID is unrealistic for me, but £30 on these bits is borderline.


That's where I'm at, enjoying the experimentation thus far but don't want it to be a sink hole.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd highly recommend mr shades pid kit

It's made a me feel my classic upgrade can be put off

Not only does it greatly improve steam power

But I really enjoy trying the same beans at different brew temps


----------



## Ian. (Mar 6, 2016)

With a good description on eBay I get the impression you'll get back most of what you spend on mods when you sell?


----------

